# DB overload, or not?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Bored with it all yet?..









ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Any family that loses a member has my sympathy....especially when they haven't reached an average age.
He was a pop singer who produced some excellent and ground breaking work.
He got well paid.
He was a drug addict......I believe?
He didn't live in this country.


Sadly the popular 'celebrity worshipers' in this country don't need much excuse to celebrate the life of people who don't actually do society much good, if any at all.


I may have an image in my avatar but I don't stuff it down peoples throats!:surprise::wink2::grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Gawd help us when Cliff goes.>>

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

On a day like yesterday when I want a news top up I watch Al Jazeera.

David who?

No not really they did mention him ....Once :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Gawd help us when Cliff goes.>>
> 
> cabby


I'll really miss our Cliffy though, but mainly because all the radio stations will be playing the gits crap none stop.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The world has gone mad.
I dare not voice my opinion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> The world has gone mad.
> I dare not voice my opinion.


Go on Jan, everyone else has 😈😈


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Like the rest of entertainment "celebrities" he only did what he did to line his own pockets. If it's just for their "art" why don't they release their material for free??? (Or at least cost price) rather than charge a fortune for it, and DONT get me started on the price of live concerts!!!

Sure he was different and certainly talented BUT the media hysteria is just plain mad!

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Go on Jan, everyone else has 😈😈


No doubt he was a very clever bloke, or his manager was, renewing his image every few years. His name was known to many, but they didn´t necessarily like him.
To me he was a freak, his voice was nothing spectacular in fact most of the _numbers_ I´ve heard I couldn´t hear his voice for the din going on with the `instruments´ accompanying him, _as with most `pop´ stars these days._
Cliff Richard was my idol when I was in my early teens, but then I grew up, my taste changed, now I wonder what I saw in him.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Bored with it all yet?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too damn true, wall to wall with him yesterday had to put Al Jezeera on in the background, nearly as bad as Diana.:surprise:

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Gemmy . . .my exact thought too,


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I was wondering if it was just me, but evidently not. I too resorted to Al Jazeera but he was on there as well! I then went to Euronews & RT, thank goodness there are other alternatives.
I think we should all complain to the BBC, their coverage was completely OTT IMHO. The vast majority of the news all about a pop star, I don't think so.
I did notice the name Alan Yentob, (BBC Creative Director or somesuch title) did he produce some of DB's stuff or something? Of course he was also involved with that Camilla weirdo who ran the Kid's Company which went bust recently. I couldn't understand why she used to get so much air time until I saw he was involved, 'nuff said. Is his involvement with DB's stuff why the BBC felt it necessary to go so far OTT?
OK, rant over for now, but remember, we all contribute to this via the licence fee. Not me though 'cos mine's free now!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! Miserable Buggers! 

Music to some people is very important. It impacts the soul and can be a massive part of some peoples lives. He had a lot of fans all over the world. Probably his music really meant something to a lot of people. He wasn't one of my idols but I suspect he was the sort of artist many followed and worshipped for decades. In the same league as Freddy I would say.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Blimey! Miserable Buggers!
> 
> Music to some people is very important. It impacts the soul and can be a massive part of some peoples lives. He had a lot of fans all over the world. Probably his music really meant something to a lot of people. He wasn't one of my idols but I suspect he was the sort of artist many followed and worshipped for decades. In the same league as Freddy I would say.


Well said Barry, I was introduced to him by wife 1 on the train up to Kircudbright back in 76, she took a tape player, 2 tons of batteries and a bag full of his cassettes, needless to say, if he'd been on the train he would not have reached 69, however I did get to know a lot of his earlier stuff by heart, and it was not all that bad on reflection, unlike the crap we get today, 20 words and ten choruses, no tune to speak of, and lots of shouting/screaming, yeah man really good :roll: :roll: bring back punk, no I mean bring it back it couldn't be worse.

As for DB, he inspired, which is all you can ask of any performer, he filled a void at the time, and I believe his style was his own not a some managers, not sure how much he wrote as he wasn't on my list of artist to listen to, nor do I have a single song by him.

But music does lift me, it transcends all other media for me, but I only listen to it in the car, the MoHo, or when I had one the bike, Wing or Electra Glide, Take parisienne walkways by Gary Moore (preferred version over Thin Lizzy) 



 or Phill Lynot  



 or both together, 



 if it doesn't move you, say bye bye pull the wood over you.

This simple song also can bring me to my knees.





So Bowie is gone, Will I mourn, probably not, but lets not knock someone who gave pleasure to untold millions, if it bothers you, just change channel and stop moaning, like they say if you can't say something nice about someone, keep quiet or STFU unless it's about Tuggs or Cabby > >

Music or talent can be found in odd places, it doesn't have to be Bach to be good, I found this last night, just enjoy it, but give it a minute before you click it off, it takes a little while to get going, but well worth it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Headline today:

Forgive me, but I find this hysteria a little over the top: Second Coming would scarcely attract as much attention as Bowie's death

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well said Barry, I was introduced to him by wife 1 on the train up to Kircudbright back in 76, she took a tape player, 2 tons of batteries and a bag full of his cassettes, needless to say, if he'd been on the train he would not have reached 69, however I did get to know a lot of his earlier stuff by heart, and it was not all that bad on reflection, unlike the crap we get today, 20 words and ten choruses, no tune to speak of, and lots of shouting/screaming, yeah man really good :roll: :roll: bring back punk, no I mean bring it back it couldn't be worse.
> 
> As for DB, he inspired, which is all you can ask of any performer, he filled a void at the time, and I believe his style was his own not a some managers, not sure how much he wrote as he wasn't on my list of artist to listen to, nor do I have a single song by him.
> 
> ...


Who are you trying to convince, us or yourself!... It was not knocking his achievements, just the amount of airtime we had to endure, I think we got it in the first five minutes :frown2:

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not trying to convince anyone Ray, just each to their own and not to judge what others may or not feel, and to stop moaning about a few news reports, just turn them off.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> and to stop moaning about a few news reports, just turn them off.


That's the point all the stations jumped on to it and it went on and on, no escape. Why should folk have to try to find a station that wasn't ramming it down our throats 24/7 there are plenty of music channels that could play and remember his music, radio 2 played all his stuff and is still playing it now, the news should say of his passing and rightly so, if he had been murdered like John Lennon, or stabbed like George Harrison for instance that's news, the poor guy died of Cancer and he chose not to tell the general public, his choice.

News channels thanks for telling us of his passing, pity it dragged on there were more pressing stuff like the kids starving to death in Syria which should be shaking our collective cages, they haven't been smoking 80 **** a day, boozing their life away or snorting copious amounts of cocaine to help relieve the boredom of being a multi millionaire.

It's all a matter of perspective..

ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> In the same league as Freddy I would say.


Trueman, Laker or Flintoff?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> That's the point all the stations jumped on to it and it went on and on, no escape. Why should folk have to try to find a station that wasn't ramming it down our throats 24/7 there are plenty of music channels that could play and remember his music, radio 2 played all his stuff and is still playing it now, the news should say of his passing and rightly so, if he had been murdered like John Lennon, or stabbed like George Harrison for instance that's news, the poor guy died of Cancer and he chose not to tell the general public, his choice.
> 
> News channels thanks for telling us of his passing, pity it dragged on there were more pressing stuff like the kids starving to death in Syria which should be shaking our collective cages, they haven't been smoking 80 **** a day, boozing their life away or snorting copious amounts of cocaine to help relieve the boredom of being a multi millionaire.
> 
> ...


I didn't say the news etc wasn't OTT Ray, but peeps going on about it perpetuates it further, and slagging his talent (or lack thereof) off does no good at all IMO, it was a dead thread at the outset, if it had started out as DB has died, RIP, it might have been over by now.

If you are into your music, then it's a sad passing as it was when Freddy Mercury, and countless others died, or any world recognised talent, they've gone an era has ended, and I think it's important to remember, others may disagree.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for those vids Kev. Now I know what I want for my birthday next month. A cutaway classical guitar.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And a desert island to practice on!!! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks for those vids Kev. Now I know what I want for my birthday next month. A cutaway classical guitar.


Save up and buy Trigger


----------

